# New Infinito CV!



## Tantivious Todd

Bianchi announced the new Infinito today, revised with viscoelastic material within the carbon fiber layup that is supposed to reduce rider fatigue. We've all heard those claims before, and it will be interesting to see some hard numbers (or at least some decent magazine reviews) but some of the photos released today seem to indicate that some actual scientific methods were used, as opposed to simply being a marketing exercise. The frame is said to be aero, but to my eye it mainly has borrowed some lines from the Oltre, most noticeably in the head tube/steerer area. Anything that makes it look more like the Oltre is never a bad thing, in my opinion.

It will be available with disc brakes for 2014.

About the only other thing we can determine at this point is that it is "murdered out" and with celeste highlights, and some of the hardware is FSA K-Force Light with minimal graphics. Not sure if they are updated pieces or not. I'll be interested to see what other color schemes are presented. 

Here's the official link.

View attachment 278393
View attachment 278394
View attachment 278395
View attachment 278396
View attachment 278397
View attachment 278398
View attachment 278399
View attachment 278400


----------



## kbwh

I also like the new front end. They've raised the top tube so that the head tube doesn't jut out like on the current model. Good for aestetics. I also like that straight fork with the tips extended forward. And of course it's nice that the same frame is both mech and electronic gearing compatible, and that the battery/control unit mount is _under_ the down tube. I'll have the CK thank you:


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Wow. That's an eye for detail! It's not as pronounced as, say, the BMC GranFondo, but it does appear as though the dropouts are very slightly ahead of the center line for the straight fork. Where did you find the color scheme pics?


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Well, it's not hard numbers, but I did find this interesting demonstration of the technology: 




And a fancy waveform pic ...
View attachment 278425


My first impression is that this technology can't do much about the initial impact, but it keeps the impact from lingering. I suppose that is the definition of vibration, though.


----------



## kbwh

I found the paint job drawings here: Bianchi Infinito CV | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa

Love that Celeste paint job, with Celeste rear triangle and all the way to the seat collar:










First Ride: Bianchi Infinito CV | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Good info here, too.

Bianchi launch Infinito CV endurance bike | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

I'm kinda leaning toward the white with celeste tape.

Will you go for the disc brakes?


----------



## kbwh

Nah. I need neutral support/I have too many wheel sets.


----------



## davidalone

The black/celeste scheme really gets my vote! looks positively menacing as a race bike but with a tinge of celeste class!

I agree the styling is really good. they've managed to preserve the great geometry of the original but make it look more aggressive as well,something I flt the later year infinitos lost.

sort of like la femme nikita...


----------



## Cannondaleman

I will be looking at buying one of these in 2014. Will also look at the new Synapse, of course. I wonder what components and wheels will be available? I am thinking that electronic shifting, disc brakes, and 23mm wide rims are the wave of the future in bikes. I don't want to have to sell off parts and upgrade to what I want............


----------



## ipaul

Was leaning to the Sempre but now, not so sure. In a 55 the geometry is very much the same as my Tcube but with 2.5 cm in the head tube. Since I use 2.5 of spacers looks like I could make this work. Gonna need to test ride an Infinito to see how close they feel.


----------



## kbwh

It should be more straight line happy. Slightly longer wheel base, slacker head tube, more trail. Less of a crit machine alas.


----------



## ipaul

Thanks. I got plenty of other bikes for those fast occasions but really looking for the fit to feel exactly the same. Smoother ride for my aging back is what I'm looking for and this cv sounds pretty nice. Just want to be positioned on the bike to be the same. Guess I'm a bit scared of the taller head tube.


----------



## kbwh

With an Infinito you'll be able to slam that stem.


----------



## kjs862

Very nice but wit this new material I'm betting this bike will be expensive!


----------



## jaggrin

I worry that the new Infinito will be outlawed because it is such an advanced bike and along with the beautiful Bianchi color schemes would give racers an unfair advantage over the competition.


----------



## kbwh

Nah. It was only good enough for eight today.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Does anybody know when the 2014 Infinitos will be on the website? I really want to see what the builds will be, wheels, gruppos, etc.


----------



## kbwh

> There will be three electronic models – Super Record EPS, Dura-Ace Di2 and Ultegra Di2 – and five mechanical models – Super Record, Dura-Ace, Chorus, Athena and Ultegra.


Source: Gallery: Bianchi Road And Mountain Bikes 2014 | Cyclingnews.com

Builds will probably be FSA, Vision and Fi:zík, I guess from the launch pictures.


----------



## Sun Rider

Cannondaleman said:


> Does anybody know when the 2014 Infinitos will be on the website? I really want to see what the builds will be, wheels, gruppos, etc.


There are online dealers such as 2013 Bianchi Infinito - Competitive Cyclist where you select the frame and specify the wheels and components you want. They assemble the bike and ship it to you. I had a 2012 Infinito build up this way and have been very happy with it.


----------



## kbwh

I did my 2010 Infinito myself. 
Managed to find the frame in correct size and colour in Germany, sourced a barely used Campag SR group from a friend, had plenty of wheels already, and bought the other necessary bits on the web.

I't quite nice to personalize your bike that way, and it doesn't cost more than "upgrading" a prebuilt bike.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Thanks guys. That is exactly what I was hoping to see. I will have to decide between Chorus mechanical or Ultegra Di2. Price of those 2 should be close. Hope there is a 22 or 23 mm wide rim option for the wheelset. The frames should have enough clearance for 25mm tyres, I would think. Do Bianchi frames big or small or niether? I am currently on a 54 cm frame. I'm 5' 9'' tall.


----------



## Sun Rider

Cannondalem; I'm running 28mm tires on my 2013 Infinito and the rear barely clears the stay bridge that holds the rear brake caliper. But it does clear. Plenty of room between the rear stays. I have Ultegra Di2 group on a Giant Defy Advance 0, Campy Super Record on the Infinito and the Athena alloy group on a Bianchi Dolomiti retro steel bike. The electric shifters are nice to have but I like the mechanical shifters just as well. On the road, operating the Campy shifters, I can't say I feel any real difference between the Super Record and the Athena. I think I'd be happy with any of the Campy groups.


----------



## kbwh

If I understand the literature correctly the Infinito CV has true Paris-Roubaix tire clearance: It will take a true 28mm with mud/broken spoke clearance. 
The 2010-2013 Infinito can only do true 25mm tires with mud/broken spoke clearance.

There is a reason Vacansoleil used the Impulso in Paris-Roubax last year and no Infinitos except for those who were riding only before Arenberg. This year 50/50 Infinito CV and Impulso.

@Sun Rider: I understand if you mean no operational differences between SR and Athena EPS. SR and Athena mechanical are different. SR is Ultrashift, Athena Powershift.

@Cannondalem: The choice between Ultegra Di2 and Chorus is easy. The latter has better ergonomics, lower weight and an extra gear.


----------



## Sun Rider

Both the Campy SR and Athena groups on my bikes are mechanical. I probably didn't make that clear.


----------



## willieboy

Saw this bike at the tour of California at the Bianchi tent. It's dead nice and might be my next frame set. I can hang my SR11 group set on it that's sitting in boxes right now.


----------



## kbwh

Sun Rider said:


> Both the Campy SR and Athena groups on my bikes are mechanical. I probably didn't make that clear.


Yours an early Ultrashift Athena, maybe?


----------



## Sun Rider

It's a 2013 Athena Alloy 11 purchased a month ago.


----------



## Sun Rider

kbwh said:


> Yours an early Ultrashift Athena, maybe?


Just looked at the crank set. It's "Power Torque".


----------



## karhu

Did anybody get chance to ride it? 
I see it on sale in Bianchi store in Munchen:
Infinito CV: Das neue 2014er Bianchi Infinito CV - oder wie Juan Anto


----------



## Tantivious Todd

It's not supposed to be available in stores until later in the year.


----------



## willieboy

Waiting impatiently


----------



## Tantivious Todd

As am I! The wife cleared me to get one, but I'm thinking I'll wait a year or so because she's going to need a tri bike soon. Not real crazy about these initial color schemes anyway.


----------



## Sun Rider

Waiting to see if wiggly lines on a graph translate to a superior ride on the road.


----------

